# Found outdoor plant



## boondude (Aug 18, 2007)

Any knowledgeable folks know what strain it could be.It is the only pic in my gallery.Some description there 

And NOOO i didn't steal it.I think someone dropped a seed or something.It was like 2" tall in the middle of a nature trail.When i found it


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow..

that look like a very healthy robust bushy plant there..

Go back and take a clone..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 18, 2007)

If it's sitting in the middle of a "Nature Trail", it's got about a snowballs chance in hell to last until harvest...unless you're the lucky one to whack it down after it flowers. 50 other people will be taking their turn at it.

Including cops, perhaps.

I agree. Take a clone and grow that. If this one lasts until full, ready to harvest buds are on it, I'd be very surprised.

Unless it's wayyyyyy back in the woods.

Good luck!


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

It looks like a cluster of a good few plants. Wow! I would try to get one of them atleast or try to clone it. Good luck with that.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2007)

Thats more than just 1 plant, its several.


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 18, 2007)

yea looks like many plants to me 2


----------



## boondude (Aug 18, 2007)

maybe i didn't make it clear!!! I found the little plant when it was 2 inches tall.I brought it home and put in a 2gallon pot.Then i buried the pot out side.I water it and gave it 20-20-20 in weak doses twice in the last 4 months.The pic is 3 weeks old.Now it is starting to show signs of flowering. It is only ONE plant 20 inches tall and 24" in diameter.Never seen one like it
The stems lean down and creep on the ground and shoot up,thats why it looks like more than one


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah man that is wierd? I will can't wait to see what happens with this


----------



## A.K. (Aug 18, 2007)

i have seen a lowrider that looked like several plants like that one does just not as intense as that one it could be a new lowrider strain. you should take a side shot of it so we can see it from top to bottom


----------



## stonedsmithy (Aug 18, 2007)

oh wot a score,what are you gonna do with it have you dug it out an put it in another spot or? good score though mate


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!! definitly take a clone if not the holy damn thing. looks very healthy. could be some potent smoke too   enjoy and take care of that wild beauty


----------



## boondude (Aug 18, 2007)

A.K. said:
			
		

> i have seen a lowrider that looked like several plants like that one does just not as intense as that one it could be a new lowrider strain. you should take a side shot of it so we can see it from top to bottom


 
ok tommorrow i will, it is getting dark now.


----------



## omentheduck (Aug 18, 2007)

dude dig it that is a nice find my freind and she is already showing her flowers ! good luck looks like you don't need it tho


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 18, 2007)

Can you say, "SWEEEEEET", Looks like a sweet gift to me. I would have grabbed that little starter for sure. I got a good feeling about this plant. I bet you end up very suprised. You must be doing some nice things to it since it's responding like that. Maybe we should grab up some of that sweet, and good *GREEN MOJO*  from you !!! LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

